# HTC Sense clock widget.



## shinjitsu (Aug 3, 2011)

Hell everyone. I'm looking for a weather and clock widget that basically is the exact same as the HTC sense widget. I already have fancy Widgets 1.3.0 which is the best one I've found so far, but I'm always looking for a better one. Does anyone have a better suggestion?


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful Widgets from the Market is pretty close...not perfect though.


----------



## shinjitsu (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah I already have the older version of that cause its actually better than the newer versions. Is there any app that actually has the functioning flipping part of the widget? Or is there a way to rip that apk off of a sense device?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"shinjitsu said:


> Hell everyone. I'm looking for a weather and clock widget that basically is the exact same as the HTC sense widget. I already have fancy Widgets 1.3.0 which is the best one I've found so far, but I'm always looking for a better one. Does anyone have a better suggestion?


Fancy Widget 1.3.0 is the best match I've seen too.


----------



## shinjitsu (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok, thanks! I guess I'll have to stick witht his until someone either copies the sense widget exactly or someone finds a way to extract it to droid


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

No, there is no clock that has the flip motion.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> No, there is no clock that has the flip motion.


Yes there is, there is even a beautiful widgets add-on to get the weather animations.


----------

